# ClipArtBoom.com Releases New Charity & Fundraiser Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Charity & Fundraiser Pack from ClipArtBoom.com provides the opportunity to sell printed fundraising items benefiting a wide variety of organizations with a minimal investment in design time. 

A complete selling kit for printers seeking to leverage this growing market, the pack features 50 black-and-white and color interactive design templates and clip art elements that can be mixed and matched to create targeted production-ready art, quickly and easily. It also contains six professional flier templates. 

Clip art and templates are available in .eps and Adobe Illustrator (.ai) formats; templates also are available in CorelDRAW (.cdr). All fonts used in design and flier templates are included. 

Templates span events ranging from book drives and bake sales to music festivals, as well as popular causes from leukemia and pet adoption to ending bullying. There are also templates themed to school and class pride. Clip art images include symbolic colored ribbons, baked goods, sports graphics and more. 

The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones, and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all ClipArtBoom.com content, specific charity and fundraiser art and designs can be purchased individually as well as in the pack. 

To preview this all-new collection and see how it can increase your market reach, go to Charity Fundraising Vector Designs and Clipart.

ClipArtBoom.com offers an extensive library of stock artwork (vector and digital) targeting a wide-range of interests, activities, and needs. For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

